

Who's your favorite domain registrar in 2010 and why? - borisk

It looks this topic was last discussed in 2008.
======
apsurd
godaddy is ridiculous. I'm sorry to say that I actually defended them in a
post a while back. It was primarily because they were very cheap, but when you
consider that other providers charge ~$10 which _includes_ automatic private
registration, it's not even cheap, it's the same!

The last straw was when I tried to link a "this domain is available" page with
godaddy - you can't it uses some stupid weirdo asynchronous loading (yeah
because the other 453 things on the page are so important, they've got to load
first).

SO F them, I use dreamhost.com now but that's primarily because I have had an
account with them from a couple years back when I had a shared hosting
account. They get out of the way, the fee is $10 bucks auto private. Simple,
done.

Also someone here recommended domai.nr/ for domain searching. I'm a big fan!

------
bgnm2000
I still use godaddy because I have about 50+ domain names. Its a hassle, I'd
love to switch to something better, but I don't really have the motivation.

------
1331
My favourite is <http://joker.com/> because they are very professional and
honest.

------
parasctr
name.com is probably the best. \- free private registratoin \- free google
hosting \- free dns managemnt \- easy interface

~~~
niyazpk
I am a name.com user too and they have not caused me any problems yet. FWIW
once I transfered some of my expiring domains to them and I got 1 year
extension for free.

------
unignorant
I've been happy with <http://www.gandi.net/>

------
borisk
How much do you pay for sub-domains? 123-reg.co.uk charges $15 (GBP 10) per
sub-domain.

------
jacquesm
Moniker, 4 years and counting, still a happy high volume customer.

